# DTD aus xml Datei erstellen



## Jaraz (28. Jun 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine relativ umfangreiche xml Datei geschrieben und möchte nun passend dazu eine DTD erstellen. Gibt es Programme die das automatisch erledigen? Falls ja, welches ist gut und kostet am besten nix?

Ich weiß das die xml Datei valid ist, dann müßte doch zumindest eine grund dtd automatisch zu erstellen sein.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## DP (28. Jun 2004)

xmlspy kann das. die personal ist auch kostenlos...


----------



## meez (29. Jun 2004)

Jaraz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eine relativ umfangreiche xml Datei geschrieben und möchte nun passend dazu eine DTD erstellen. Gibt es Programme die das automatisch erledigen? Falls ja, welches ist gut und kostet am besten nix?
> 
> ...




??

Jede xell-formed Xml-Datei ist valid??..Wie soll das Tool den wissen, was du genau willst...?


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jun 2004)

Genausogut könnte man argumentieren:

Wer ne well-formed XML-Datei erstellen kann, sollte auch in der Lage sein die DTD selbst zu schreiben.
Außerdem muss eine well-formed XML-Datei nicht automatisch alle Fälle abdecken, für die das Dokument valide wäre. Demnach lässt sich daraus auch keine DTD ableiten.


----------



## Jaraz (30. Jun 2004)

Hi,

da ich noch nie selber eine DTD erstellt habe, wollte ich einfach etwas haben, was mir aus einem xml Dokument eine DTD erstellt.
Habe es mit dem XML Plugin xmlbuddy hinbekommen.
http://xmlbuddy.com/
Natürlich muss man dann wissen, was eine DTD macht und wie sie aufgebaut ist.
http://www.payer.de/xml/xml03.htm
Nur für den Anfang war das generierte schon sehr hilfreich.

Gruß Jaraz


----------

